# Marcum Issues/Questions



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

Halfway through last year's ice fishing season I picked up an LX-3 (not TC) from a guy on cl for a decent price. It is an older model, probably 5-6 years old by now, and the first time I took it out I needed to crank the gain up to about 8 or 9 to just see my jig in about 15 fow. Called Marcum and they told me to bring it in to their place in the cities, which I did, and it was an issue with the transducer. Finally got around to replacing the ducer before this season and now the past couple of times I've been out on the lake the screen has been acting up on me. When I turn it on to 20 foot range it will display the bottom and my jig but when I raise and lower my jig the display freezes and my jig doesn't move on the screen. I change to 40 foot range and I can see my jig just fine, though there isn't as much detail to it. Occasionally the display will shake as well, going side to side and making me a bit nauseous while trying to follow my jig uke:

Any thoughts on what might be causing these issues? My battery has been fully charged and both the ducer and power plugs are tight to the body of the flasher. I'm a bit worried the machine has gotten old and is acting up on me or that I got a lemon. Not much fun to fork over $80 for a new ducer and the head starts acting up on ya.

Thinking I might try to cut my losses and switch over to a Vex if there isn't a cheap cure, as most of my buddies use the Vex and they don't ever have any issues with theirs...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Can almost guarantee it's the ducer.


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just purchased a new ducer before this season. Could it be bad already? The issue with the gain has been solved when I bought a new one but now it's acting up on me again...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hmm...then i'm not honestly sure but I know the had some pretty bad transducers in the past. I dont remember if you called Marcum yet but I would start there. You shouldn't be still getting problems with a new ducer. I sure hope it isn't the unit itself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Marcum is great with service so I would at least call them first without delay to get it fixed.

My LX-5 has been great without issues - but I had a problem with one of my cameras in the past and they fixed it quickly and without cost.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

They do take care of their customers.


----------

